
Google.com scores 59/100 on PageSpeed Insights - thomseddon
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.com%2F
======
eugenoprea
The score will depend on your location, but I agree, it looks like the page
has has 2 blocking CSS resources.

they could use their own advice and fix it: "Try to defer or asynchronously
load blocking resources, or inline the critical portions of those resources
directly in the HTML."

------
GordonS
The score seems to depends on the browser you test with.

Using Firefox 44, I get 52/100 on mobile and 92/100 on desktop.

Using IE 11, I get 59/100 on mobile, and 99/100 on desktop.

------
heavymark
Title should be updated to note that is only on "Mobile". They score a 99/100
on Desktop.

------
paglia_s
It says 99/100 on mobile and 95/100 on desktop for me

~~~
agreco
which browser?

------
wijn
Chrome beta on mobile get 59/100

------
r-w
*on mobile

